# Which movies/chapters in your collection have the best LFE



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Let's begin!
For starters in my collection it's War of the Worlds and Tron Legacy, Pacific Rim and 9.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pulse Server Scene.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Basshead81 said:


> Pulse Server Scene.


Yes I agree. I forgot that one is in my collection too. I just played the scene and the water glass was vibrating along with my blinds.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

"Gravity"..when Sandra Bullock is tumbling through space..
There is very little bass sounds, but my floor and chair are vibrating!!..Bass beyond hearing!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know, one of my favorites is the big battle in the Lord of the Rings where the elephants come charging into the battle. Just awesome LFE in that scene. I often use it as a demo.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

An oldie but goodie....Titan AE (DVD) DTS track......the opening scene and the ice field scene. :T


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 27, 2014)

Casino Royale: Construction site chase seen when the bulldozer crashes through the fence and when the propane tank falls and explodes. This is usually my go to scene for testing any changes. The whole scene is very dynamic in terms of sound. Strangely I used the opening scene of Quantum of Solace to test changes to the display. That scene is razor sharp and has a bit of film grain to show some texture - very dynamic as well. from the bright out doors fast motion to the excellent shadow detail in the tunnel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Hulk sonic cannons scene has some serious LFE


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The Hulk sonic cannons scene has some serious LFE


There is a nice boom when he jumps down from the walkway where they have him cornered.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

_World War Z_ has some good LFE moments. The grenade blast in the stairway comes to mind.

edit: _The Incredibles_ is another good one.


----------



## essneff (Jul 13, 2014)

The last 30 minutes of "Saving Private Ryan". The scene where the German tanks entering the town.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

Transformers 4, especially the intro, or when Optimus rides the dinosaur.


----------



## Dezine (Jul 26, 2014)

Star Trek Into Darkness. 

Someone here mentioned it so I sampled a percentage of frequencies over the first nine minutes with Visual Analyser. It was only a 15" car sub in a 320L ported tube. This must be intense with a real sub. Highpass at 15Hz.


----------



## DocCasualty (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DaveCarrera4S (May 27, 2013)

Super 8
The train approaching the station gives me goose bumps. The subsequent explosions are immense.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Not exactly a movie chapter, however if you youtube search bass I love you it is just as much fun as Pacific Rim. Not sure how low it goes but it works my subs like no other.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You can use REW's RTA during a movie or something like RTSect to see what frequencies stuff is.

A classic is definitely the tanks in Saving Private Ryan. Cloverfield also has some good ones.

It's brief and maybe a little lame, but I also always liked the shotgun in the beginning of Ratatouille. The dynamics seem huge.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

fusseli said:


> You can use REW's RTA during a movie or something like http://www.tolvan.com/index.php?page=/rtsect/rtsect.php to see what frequencies stuff is.
> 
> A classic is definitely the tanks in Saving Private Ryan. Cloverfield also has some good ones.
> 
> It's brief and maybe a little lame, but I also always liked the shotgun in the beginning of Ratatouille. The dynamics seem huge.


I think the URL and text are swapped in your hyperlink above. :nerd:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Whoops, fixed


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

There are so many good ones its hard to choose. War of the worlds will always be a vote for me. It just goes on for a long time. 

The Hulk sonic cannon is always fun. Havent heard the Pulse scene that everyonje talks about. I need to break down and buy that. 

Really to many to list haha


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

fusseli said:


> It's brief and maybe a little lame, but I also always liked the shotgun in the beginning of Ratatouille. The dynamics seem huge.


I always liked the shotgun blast too. The lightning shot that cooks the mushroom is good too.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I finally watched "Enders Game" last week. That scene where the rocket blasts off to the training station was intense. Got my room vibrating better than I've seen in a while! I was all grins!!!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I watched World War Z last weekend. There a numerous good bass moments including one or two high to low sweeps that must go at least into the 30s, since that's where my floor and couch seem to resonate


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

War of the worlds has a few notable moments


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're a sci-fi fan and you want to hear your sub on steroids, watch "Skyline"..From the intro to the end credits!


----------



## DaveCarrera4S (May 27, 2013)

Was demoing my system for a friend, the first gun battle in master and commander was quite nice.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Finding Nemo....little girl tapping aquarium in dentist office


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DaveCarrera4S said:


> Was demoing my system for a friend, the first gun battle in master and commander was quite nice.





chashint said:


> Finding Nemo....little girl tapping aquarium in dentist office


 M&C is an all time go to favorite. 
And "Darla" is a great one too.


----------

